# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  دور العلماء في وحدة الكلمة في زمن الفتن

## أم ايوب

دور العلماء في وحدة الكلمة في زمن الفتن 

 



    إنّ هذا الزمن يحتاج إلى أهل العلم اللَّذين يُبَصِّروا الأمَّة بأمور دينها، ويُرشِدُوهم إلى الطريق المستقيم، ويُـحذِّروهم من مكائدِ أعدائهم، ويبيِّنوا لهم أنَّ هٰذهِ الفتنَ والمصائبَ ابتلاءٌ وامتحانٌ من الله لعبادِه، حتَّى يَعُودوا إلى رُشدهم، ويَستقيموا على دين ربِّهم، ويُـحاسِبوا أنفسَهُم عمَّا وقعَ منهم من خطءٍ وتقصيرٍ وإخلالٍ في حقوق الله جلَّ وعلا، فإنَّ الله جلَّ وعلا يقول لأصحاب نبيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أُحُد: ( أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ)[آل عمران:165].    إنَّ الأمَّة تريدُ مَن يَـجمعُ شَملَها ويُقرِّبُ قلوبَ بعضها إلى بعض، وتُريد مَن يَدعوها إلى السَّمع والطاعة لقادتها، ومَن يدعوها إلى الاجتماع على الشَّرع الحنيف، وإلى السَّكينة والطمأنينة، واحترام الدِّماء والأموال والأعراض.    وتُريد الأمَّة من يُبيِّنُ لها نتائجَ الفوضى وآثارَها-السيئة-، ويُبيِّن لها ما جرَّت على الإسلام مِن مصائبَ وفتنٍ- قد- يَظُنُّ بعضُ النَّاس أنَّها خَلاصٌ من هٰذا ومن هٰذا، ولكنَّها للأسف الشديد عادت على الأمَّة بشرٍّ وبلاءٍ –أشد وأعظم-، وهو ما حذَّر منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإنَّه أمرَ بلزوم الجماعة والسَّمع والطاعة في كلِّ الأحوال؛ في العُسر واليُسر، وفي الـمَنْشَط والـمَكْرَه، وفي الأَثَرة، محافظةً على الجماعة والصفِّ، ووَحْدَة الأمَّة، وتحذيرًا من شقِّ العصا، والتمرُّد على الوُلاة؛ لأنَّ هٰذا يَـجْلِبُ على الأمَّة مِنَ المصائب ما اللهُ به عليم.    إنَّ وُجود قيادةٍ في الأمَّة يُعينُها على الخير، فبالولاة تقام الحدود، وبهم تَأمن الأمَّة، وبهم يُنتصَر للمظلوم من ظالِـمه، وبهم يُقَام العدل، وبهم تُؤَدَّى الواجبات، ويَسعى النَّاسُ في مصالح دينهم ودنياهُم، وفيما يُعينُهم على أمورهم كلِّها.   أمَّا في حال الفتن والاضطِرَاب والقلق وتسَلُّط الغوغاء ومَن لا عَقلَ له ولا دين.. تضيعُ مصالحُ الأمم والشعوب، وتـخسر خسارةً كبيرة، وهٰذه الجروحُ الَّتي جُرحت بها الأمَّةُ لن تستطيع علاجَها إلَّا بمُضي سنينَ عديدةٍ إلَّا أن يشاء ربُّك؛ لأنها جروحٌ مؤلِـمةٌ دمَّرت الممتلكات، وفرّقت القلوب، ومزقت الشمل، وجلبت المصائب إلى البلاد، فأحدثت فيها من المصائب والفتن ما اللهُ به عليم.   إنَّ الأمَّة بحاجة إلى الكلمات التي تُثبِّت قلوبَ الأمَّة، وتسعى في جمع كلمتها، وتُـحذِّرُها من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن، سواء أكان ذٰلك في حال الخوف أم في حال الأمن... إنَّها بحاجةٍ إلى كلماتٍ تدلّها على معرفة قدر نِعَم الله عليها، وعلى تدبّر ما تعيشُ فيه من نعمة الأمن والاستقرار الذي هو مَضرِبُ الـمَثَل في العالَم، هٰذا الأمنُ والاستقرارُ والارتباطُ الوثيق الذي يعيشُه هذا البلد بين القيادة والرَّعية.. من أجلِّ النِّعَم وأعظمِهَا بعد نعمة الإسلام.   فلا بُدَّ أن تُذَكَّر الأمَّةُ بهٰذه الأمور، فتوعى توعيةً صادقةً ليدرك الجميعُ عظيمَ هٰذه النِّعمة؛ لأنَّ مَن لم يعرف قَدْرَ النِّعمةِ وفضلَها يُوشِكُ أن لا يُبالِـيَ بها، وأن لا يكونَ في قلبه لها ميزانٌ عادلٌ.   اللَّهم اجعلنا مِنَ الدُّعاة إلى الله على علمٍ وبصيرةٍ، ووفِّقنا لما تُحبُّه وترضاه، وصلَّى اللهُ وسلَّمَ وباركَ على عبدِ اللهِ ورسولِه مُحمَّد، وعلى آلهِ وصحبِه أجمعينَ.

لسماحة الشيخ/عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله آل الشيخ 

المفتي العام للمملكة العربية السعودية

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

​جزاكِ الله خيرا ،، نعوذ بالله من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن. ..
قال الله تعالى ( وَإِذَا جَاءهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِّنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُواْ بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنبِطُونَه  ُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلاَ فَضْلُ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لاَتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً )

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

​جزاكِ الله خيرا ،، نعوذ بالله من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن. ..
قال الله تعالى ( وَإِذَا جَاءهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِّنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُواْ بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنبِطُونَه  ُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلاَ فَضْلُ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لاَتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً )

----------

